# N. Korea Says It Is Ready to 'Blow Up' U.S.



## Tom Clancy (Mar 8, 2010)

N. Korea Says It Is Ready to 'Blow Up' U.S. - North Korea | Map | Government - FOXNews.com



This is why I support keeping our troops in S.Korea. 



> SEOUL, South Korea   North Korea's army said Monday it is ready to "blow up" South Korea and the U.S., hours after the allies kicked off annual military drills that Pyongyang has slammed as a rehearsal for attack.
> 
> South Korea and the U.S.  which normally dismiss such threats as rhetoric  began 11 days of drills across South Korea on Monday morning to rehearse how the U.S. would deploy in time of emergency on the Korean peninsula.
> 
> ...


----------



## VaYank5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

North Korea will need a MUCH bigger sling shot than the one they used to launch their last missile.....


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 8, 2010)

anyone ever see the movie the mouse that roared.....

as for troops in sk.....bring them all home...or make sk pay for the whole thing with a 20% profit.....


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 9, 2010)

North Korea???

They stopped being a serious threat once they lost the backing of China and Russia

They lack the economic strength to sustain any attack. If they attempted one, they would be wiped off the map


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 9, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> North Korea???
> 
> They stopped being a serious threat once they lost the backing of China and Russia
> 
> They lack the economic strength to sustain any attack. If they attempted one, they would be wiped off the map




But just in case, we ought to be proactive and ship them some Blimpie Subs and some cases of Coke, right there jerky???

Hey.........overwhelming enemies with gayness is the only way to go!!!


----------



## editec (Mar 9, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> N. Korea Says It Is Ready to 'Blow Up' U.S. - North Korea | Map | Government - FOXNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now how the hell will 25,000 troops in South Korea prevent a nuclear armed North Korea from doing anything_ EXCEPT_ (maybe) invading South Korea?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 9, 2010)

editec said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > N. Korea Says It Is Ready to 'Blow Up' U.S. - North Korea | Map | Government - FOXNews.com
> ...



28,000 US Troops and 3.5 million South Korean troops. Not to mention the most sophisticated weapons and tactics on the planet


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 9, 2010)

"Bring it on!"


----------



## US Army Retired (Mar 9, 2010)

They've got to get across a massive minefield first.


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 9, 2010)

I presume they mean "ready" in the philosophical sense.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you President Bush.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 9, 2010)

i am ready to "blow up" USMB


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 9, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> i am ready to "blow up" USMB


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 9, 2010)

Keep in mind that the primary function of the North Korean Army is to keep their own people under control


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 9, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Thank you President Bush.



Um, don't know how to tell you this, but Bush is no longer President.  We recently elected a guy who was supposed to make everybody in the world fall madly in love with us.

Remember?


----------



## Claudette (Mar 9, 2010)

I doubt seriously that the little gnome that runs NK will do anything but talk. 

Talking gets him millions from other countries so he will keep spouting his bs and working on making a bomb. If he actually completes his bomb I wonder if he will still get millions to keep him from using it???


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 9, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you President Bush.
> ...



Brown?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 10, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you President Bush.
> ...



its working Frank....Rdean is madly in love with him....


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 9, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you President Bush.
> ...


Now what?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 9, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Obama's fault. Trump inherited a mess


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Same mess Obama inherited from bush dummy


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 10, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Obama had 8 years, Trump is in his 7th month. He'll fix it before the year is out


----------



## ThirdTerm (Aug 10, 2017)

Trump is doing it right on North Korea. He managed to make China agree on new UN sanctions on North Korea, too. Previously, Trump called on China to "put a heavy move on North Korea." The dictator in the hermit kingdom needs to be treated like a dangerous terrorist and North Korea should be back on the terrorism list along with Sudan.


----------



## Stratford57 (Aug 15, 2017)

There was an interesting thing published in NYT yesterday:

North Korea’s success in testing an intercontinental ballistic missile that appears able to reach the United States was made possible by black-market purchases of powerful rocket engines probably from a Ukrainian factory. Government investigators and experts have focused their inquiries on a missile factory in Dnipro, Ukraine.

Experts believe *it is the most likely source of the engines *that in July powered the two ICBM tests, which were the first to suggest that North Korea has the range, if not necessarily the accuracy or warhead technology, to threaten American cities.
North Korea’s Missile Success Is Linked to Ukrainian Plant, Investigators Say

Official already Kiev called NYT a Kremlin agent. 

If that comes out to be true, American taxpayers will  appreciate thankfulness of officials in "democratic" Ukraine for those billions dollars Congress has been giving them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 15, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Wow Trump actually fixed it in a week

Go figure


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 15, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



North Korea never bombed Guam or the USA on Obama's watch so what exactly did Trump fix?


----------

